# Jonhdeer LT-133 Burn wire .



## jd133 (Apr 17, 2021)

My old John Deer Lt133 Burn wire at engine ,after I change battery I would to know how can fix this wire. one side wire negative and one side wire positive .Does it need some parts go to between 2wire? .Thanks


----------



## JDrtag (Feb 10, 2021)

I am not sure if I can diagnose what needs to be done just from those pictures, but I know that working with local dealerships can sometimes be a good option to pursue when you have a maintenance question. There is a C & B Operations dealership near me and they had an incredibly knowledgeable staff and a bunch of parts for when we decided I did need something to fix up my lawn tractor. They have locations all over, check them out for help!


----------

